# GP / Geneza Pharmaceuticals - Primobolan 200mg/ml



## Dannie (Sep 15, 2012)

Any opinions / reviews about GP Primo 200mg/ml ?

_I am considering running Primo for the very first time (600-800mg for 16 weeks). 
Usual price for 100mg of UG is $9 while PG costs around $20-30, depending on the source.  
Due to the fact that legit Primo is hard to find, especially UG I was considering splashing out $3000 on pharma grade from a legit source. 
However then I came along NG website where 10ml of GP Primo 200mg/ml costs $90! Which means that the same cycle would cost me only $630!_


----------



## mormussle (Sep 16, 2012)

Not sure about that product, but I just started IP primobolon. Plan on running 6-8 hundred mg per week for the winter with about 500mg of test and 3.5 iu of GH.


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 16, 2012)

Heard ip oils are not what they once were. Let us know how u like it please.


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 16, 2012)

OP----primo is one of the most often faked aas. I'd personally use another compound. $600+ is insane but that's not to say the cheaper is legit or on the other hand the pricier brand is any more legit lol. 

I had some la pharma primo.....I've never used primo until that stuff but ive never been so pissed in my entire life. Even the new p tren doesn't make me that Agro. Or any other compound I've ever tried for that matter. 

It was either bunk, not primo.....or primo isn't for me lol. While yes primo is minimal sides wise. The amount u must use, amount of oil it requires ,and cost.....all to be topped off by questionable legitimacy......y bother?


----------



## Dannie (Sep 16, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> OP----primo is one of the most often faked aas. I'd personally use another compound. $600+ is insane but that's not to say the cheaper is legit or on the other hand the pricier brand is any more legit lol.
> 
> I had some la pharma primo.....I've never used primo until that stuff but ive never been so pissed in my entire life. Even the new p tren doesn't make me that Agro. Or any other compound I've ever tried for that matter....



$600 is cheap, considering that I was willing to splash 3k on pharma grade. 


Was it the la pharma in 1ml vials? Same one as on their website :: LA ANABOLIC:: ? 
I see online it costs $25 per 100mg, should be at least 40% cheaper if I was to buy it directly from a thai pharmacy. I was really impressed with their inj. winstrol.


----------



## liquidmuscle1 (Mar 22, 2013)

So
has anyone used gp promo?

Yes or no?


----------



## jay_steel (Mar 22, 2013)

i would rather run tren over primo... Or If you going to spend them money parabolan (tren hex).


----------



## AMA Rider (Mar 22, 2013)

I've run Genza many times, and never once was bad. Just saying if I was gonna spend the cash that's one I would trust.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 23, 2013)

Dannie said:


> Any opinions / reviews about GP Primo 200mg/ml ?
> 
> _I am considering running Primo for the very first time (600-800mg for 16 weeks).
> Usual price for 100mg of UG is $9 while PG costs around $20-30, depending on the source.
> ...



If u want to buy a good UG primo that would be also my choice from GP.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 23, 2013)

Dannie said:


> $600 is cheap, considering that I was willing to splash 3k on pharma grade.
> 
> 
> Was it the la pharma in 1ml vials? Same one as on their website :: LA ANABOLIC:: ?
> I see online it costs $25 per 100mg, should be at least 40% cheaper if I was to buy it directly from a thai pharmacy. I was really impressed with their inj. winstrol.



As I remember La Anabolics isnt a pharma grade its just a typical UG setup, those guys who are behind La anabolic  are selling also tiger pharma another UG brand from Thailand.


----------

